# agencia que gestiona alquileres de casas



## belén

Buenas tardes:
Estoy buscando una palabra que designa el tipo de empresa que gestiona los alquileres de pisos o subalquileres, es algo que sólo he visto en Alemania. Estuve viviendo en Berlín una temporada y para encontrar casa tuve que ir a una de estas agencias, actúan como vínculo entre el propietario y el inquilino o entre el arrendado y el subarrendado y simplemente te cobran un tanto por ciento del primer mes de alquiler, si no recuerdo mal.
Me he quedado completamente en blanco y no recuerdo como se llaman. Espero que con esta descripción sepáis de qué estoy hablando.
Mil gracias por vuestra ayuda, 
Belén


----------



## Jana337

Mitwohnzentrale?


----------



## belén

Ah pues sí, eso era. 
Si se os ocurren más palabras (estoy buscando apartamento para alquilar) me las decís también ¿vale?
Gracias, querida Jana 
Belén


----------



## jester.

Pues, no creo que haya más palabras que designen este mismo concepto.

Tienes un mensaje privado.


----------



## muycuriosa

Un 'Immobilienmakler' puede hacer el trabajo que describes, es decir, no sólo vender casas para los propietarios, sino también buscarles inquilinos. (Pero 'Immobilienmakler' es la persona, no la empresa.) Para la empresa, quizás 'Maklerbüro', 'Maklerfirma'. 

No conozco 'Mietwohnzentrale'; de todas formas aquí en Baviera nunca lo he oído.


----------



## jester.

muycuriosa said:


> No conozco 'Mietwohnzentrale'; de todas formas aquí en Baviera nunca lo he oído.



Aquí tienes una descripción de M*i*twohnzentrale.

De todos modos, un agente inmobiliario (Immobilienmakler) no es exactamente lo mismo, pero quizás le sirva a Belén no obstante.


----------



## belén

Muchísimas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda. Gracias Jester por el PM 

Belén


----------



## muycuriosa

jester. said:


> Aquí tienes una descripción de M*i*twohnzentrale.
> 
> De todos modos, un agente inmobiliario (Immobilienmakler) no es exactamente lo mismo, pero quizás le sirva a Belén no obstante.


 
Muy interesante, jester - !estaba muy escéptica!
Und jetzt weiß ich sogar, wie man's richtig ausspricht (d.h. Mit- und nicht Miet-)!
Sin embargo, aunque un 'Immobilienmakler' no sea lo mismo (estoy perfectamente de acuerdo), ya he contactado (más de una vez) 'Immobilienmakler' cuando estaba buscando un piso de alquiler.


----------

